# Live beetle worn as a brooch



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ing-U-S-LIVE-gem-encrusted-beetle-brooch.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That bug has got some major bling going there


----------

